

How to Sell a Product That is Still in Prototype - jamesjguthrie
http://nerdbusiness.com/blog/how-sell-product-still-prototype

======
facorreia
An interesting article. The concept of asking to pay for a trial, and a trial
of a prototype at that, seems a bit weird for me, though. I don't know I would
pay for this. I've come to expect that trials are free, especially of new
services.

~~~
jamesjguthrie
Same here, beta releases of major games and operating systems are free to
select people; and I'm about to do a beta release of my company's first
product to which I'll give access for free.

------
jamesjguthrie
Apologies if this was submitted in the past - couldn't find it after a quick
search.

Definitely an interesting article.

